# Nutro?



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

When i was at the pet store getting skipper a new bag of dog food I saw some little cans of cobbler like for dogs, I belive one was apple, and the other some kind of berry . Are these ok to give to them? I know sometimes you find things in stores for animals that are not good for them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I've never seen anything like that. If you have the brand name, why not do a search online and even on this forum, using the brand name? Maybe you'll find something that way!


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Those are the Nutro Desserts...I have used them a little. I don't really use them much because a whole can of that stuff seems a bit much for a 4 pound dog's "treat". And, wet food just doesn't keep well in the fridge. 

Also, Nutro has had many, many problems with recalls....and although the desserts have never been part of those recalls (that I know of) I am still nervous about using anything labeled under that brand. 

They all smell heavenly, I was almost tempted to try a bite!! Oddly, my last dog loved them, but Chloe doesn't have much interest in any canned foods. When I gave some of the desserts to her, she had 2 or 3 bites, and then left the rest. 

I don't see anything wrong with giving those once in a while. I wouldn't do it more than once or twice a week.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

http://www.nutroproducts.com/ncdes-bc.shtml

It doesn't look bad, however, why not just give a slice of apple, watermelon, cooked baby carrot, etc.

That's what mine get for desert.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Mia use to be on Nutro since the recall I won't touch it.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 28 2008, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612513


> Mia use to be on Nutro since the recall I won't touch it.[/B]



Im out of the loop. Please tell me what recall. Both my dogs are on Nutro now....one Lamb and Rice and the puppy is on the puppy formula. I am in the process of switching both to Natural Balance Duck and potato but I just started the transition today. You all have me nervous now :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Jul 28 2008, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612541


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 28 2008, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612513





> Mia use to be on Nutro since the recall I won't touch it.[/B]



Im out of the loop. Please tell me what recall. Both my dogs are on Nutro now....one Lamb and Rice and the puppy is on the puppy formula. I am in the process of switching both to Natural Balance Duck and potato but I just started the transition today. You all have me nervous now :eek2_gelb2: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


They recalled all the old tainted batches the ones on the shelves should be ok now but I just don't trust the company.

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/petfoodrecall/


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

:ThankYou: I only give my dogs dry and the recall was can.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Jul 28 2008, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612541


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 28 2008, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612513





> Mia use to be on Nutro since the recall I won't touch it.[/B]



Im out of the loop. Please tell me what recall. Both my dogs are on Nutro now....one Lamb and Rice and the puppy is on the puppy formula. I am in the process of switching both to Natural Balance Duck and potato but I just started the transition today. You all have me nervous now :eek2_gelb2: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I do feed Natural Balance 'Duck and Potato', along with Wellness 'New Zealand Venison and Sweet Potato".

Although Natural Balance did have a recall, on one of their foods, I still stick with the Duck and Potato.

I'm hoping, and praying, this "tremendous" recall opened people's eyes. Those who run the companies. 

The biggest problem was with the "low-end" foods. That was massive.

I'm certain it's under control now.

But hey, watch out for the foods YOU eat. Heck, we've had packaged lettuce, spinach, tomatoes, etc. 
I honestly don't believe it will ever end. 

As LBB says, "Just keep an eye out".


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Jul 28 2008, 07:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612555


> :ThankYou: I only give my dogs dry and the recall was can.[/B]



Many dry foods have been wrotten, or tainted, through the years.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 28 2008, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612557


> As LBB says, "Just keep an eye out".[/B]



Can I borrow one of his paper ones? :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I feel as caring pet lovers, we are under "attack" by the Pet Food Companies. And I am thankful that a few of the "newer" companies are being much more careful with the food they sell. THANK God!

We use to feed our cat, Paprika, one of the Nutro foods and I noticed he was looking thin so I stopped and changed to Evo for Cats. A trip to the Vet to make sure he was ok and now he's put a few pounds back on since being on the Evo.

Melanie


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I have tried the Nutro dessets and Chloe loved them... but since the recalls I no longer trust the company. I used to feed Chloe Nutro food though when she was younger and on puppy food. Now I feed her Natural Balance Duck & Potato dry food and Merrick canned food. My two cats used to be on Nutro food but since the recall I feed them Wellness.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 28 2008, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612562


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 28 2008, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612557





> As LBB says, "Just keep an eye out".[/B]



Can I borrow one of his paper ones? :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Absolutely!! This will, most definately, keep us all safe. I actually have one stuck

in the middle of my head. I believe it's working :smrofl:


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 28 2008, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612501


> http://www.nutroproducts.com/ncdes-bc.shtml
> 
> It doesn't look bad, however, why not just give a slice of apple, watermelon, cooked baby carrot, etc.
> 
> That's what mine get for desert.[/B]


I second that...Chloe doesn't care for canned stuff, but she does LOVE fresh foods.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I had our Snuggles on Nutro for almost nine years and switched to what we are giving Chrissy. It is a holistic dog food Blue and she has no problem whatsoever with the change over. She took to the new food without incident.

Snuggle's and Chrissy's Mom


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Hi Bell, I gave Cleo, may she rest in peace, a can of fruit treat like the one you mentioned here a few years ago and she ended up with pancreatitis. The vet said it was way too rich. I don't recall the brand but it was made for dogs as treats. I think we also gave her quite a bit because we thought it was just fruits what harm could it do (big mistake). Perhaps if you give your malt just a wee bit at the time and monitor it.


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't think I will buy any then because before the dog food recall I had a 14 year old poodle and a month before the recall she died a week after having some of the recalled food. That is why I am always making sure that the food I am giving them is ok, it does not bother me haivng to spend a little more, for my peace of mind. And to have a happy healthy puppy


----------

